# Coastal Business Celebrates 25 Years With Anniversary Party and Workshop



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

On May 1st, Coastal Business Supplies is inviting its customers to help celebrate 25 years in business with an anniversary party held at the company headquarters in Maryland Heights, MO. Starting at 1 p.m. there will be a barbecue, cake and games conducted in the facility parking lot. 

For those who want to come early, from 9 a.m. until noon there will be a sneak peek workshop on the new Virtuoso® sublimation printing system. Co-sponsored by Sawgrass, Unisub, and Vapor Apparel, this event offers attendees the opportunity to learn from some of the industry’s most knowledgeable experts.

Jimmy Lamb, manager of education and communication, Sawgrass, Mount Pleasant, S.C., will present an overview of the new SG400 and SG800 Virtuoso printers and the online Creative Studio design program. He’ll also discuss business-building skills including effective pricing and how to market. 

The last hour of the workshop will be hands on with attendees going from station to station to learn how to sublimate a variety of different substrates including phone cases, license plates, socks, wood panels, and more. 

Workshop registration is only $10, but limited to the first 30 participants. To register go to Virtuoso Workshop Registration | Coastal Business Supplies. 

For more information, contact Coastal Business Supplies Inc. at (800) 562-7760; email [email protected]; or visit the website at www.coastalbusiness.com.


----------

